
iOS 8.0.1 released, broken on iPhone 6 models, withdrawn - OberstKrueger
http://sixcolors.com/post/2014/09/ios-801-released/
======
incision
Ouch, I feel for whoever let this slip.

Experiencing some small scale analogs to this is what taught me to really
appreciate the sort of simple, manual rigor that I often see from (much) older
engineers.

That's not to say that such things weren't done here - who knows. It's more a
thought on what I sometimes perceive to be over dependence / confidence in
automated testing.

Now...

Is there a term for the sort of "If X was Y then..." conjecture we have
dotting this thread?

Here, in relation to Apple it's "If Steve Jobs was alive...". In boxing it was
"If Cus D'Amato was alive..."

------
davidcelis
For those who upgraded, no need to do a restore. You can just option-click
"Update" and downgrade the OS back to 8.0.0.

Instructions:
[https://gist.github.com/locriani/f0f5f4f71a28945c3750](https://gist.github.com/locriani/f0f5f4f71a28945c3750)

~~~
k-mcgrady
I'm guessing the fact that they've seriously messed up people's phones means
they will have to have a fix for this within hours. If you can I would suggest
waiting.

~~~
k-mcgrady
...maybe not. They're promising a fix within 'days' and recommending
downgrading [1]

[1] [http://9to5mac.com/2014/09/24/apple-ios-8-downgrade-
instruct...](http://9to5mac.com/2014/09/24/apple-ios-8-downgrade-
instructions/#more-343468)

------
jaynos
This is why I never upgrade my phone or OS as soon as possible. I don't think
I'm missing anything by waiting.

~~~
jokoon
I think a good strategy is to not upgrade unless necessary

~~~
LeoPanthera
In today's world of common exploits, sadly that is not good advice. Almost
every update contains security patches, making them "necessary".

~~~
jokoon
security updates don't always mean upgrading

------
robomartin
I have a very conservative rule: No updates for 60 to 120 days. This applies
to PC, Mac, phones, tablets, routers, embedded devices, appliances, firmware
in general. This has served me well for quite some time. I fully appreciate
the time and effort put forth by those who have the time to deal wih the range
of inevitable "oh shit's" that almost invariably come with every software
release. Not something I have time for or interest in any more.

The only times I have violated this rule was when somthing was already so
broken that a new version would still be considered an improvement even with
warts.

Just one of those more conservative engineers.

~~~
reedloden
60-120 days? Your equipment will all be fully compromised by then. I can
understand not updating for feature/bug fix updates, but for security updates,
you should be patching as soon as possible.

~~~
robomartin
Did you actually read my entire post? What did I say about breaking this rule?

Also, there's a huge, HUGE, difference between critical well-vetted security
updates and a whole host of other updates that have no material value and can
potentially cost you a bundle.

I'll give you an even more extreme example: Some of our engineering
workstations are still running Vista. Why? Because upgrading to 7 or 8 offers
nothing of value and will trigger a few weeks of upgrading major applications
and software dependencies. We will finally be forced to make the update this
year because Solidwork, Solidworks FEA Simulation, the associated CAM and
other software require 7 as a minimum. We are far more likely to build new
machines from scratch than to upgrade the existing machines. Part of the
reasoning is backup during the transition.

------
meepmorp
Has this release been pulled? It's not available in the iOS dev center and the
one device I tried updating (before seeing this message) has been downloading
it forever (well, 45 min so far).

~~~
mikestew
The update was pulled.

Problem is, if you were quick on the draw and updated as soon as it came out,
there's no ipsw for the iPhone 6/\+ on the dev center. Though the solution is
to restore to last known good, LKG is not available through the usual
channels.

~~~
saidajigumi
Yeah, made that same discovery. I'm going to guess that Apple ops has a "big
red button" to pull a release with problems, and that doesn't discriminate
between distribution methods. Unfortunate, but makes sense until they can
fully triage the problem.

My heart goes out to those unknown folks at Apple who are now having a really
bad day. I doubt we'll get it, but I'd _love_ to read a post-mortem of this
event. I suspect it'd be educational, as I have a hard time imagining how an
org like Apple could ship a release this obviously broken.

------
saidajigumi
FYI, this is/was a problem affecting the OTA release for the iPhone 6 and 6
Plus. iOS 8.0.1 was in the dev center, but was pulled along with the OTA
release.

------
film42
My phone has been blowing up with my friends and family asking me how to fix
their broken phones. It's been a very interesting morning.

~~~
happyscrappy
Your friends and family all have iPhone 6s and updated a point release in the
first hour?

~~~
wernercd
They all have phones that are:

    
    
      Crashing often now (buggy iOS 8)
      Bent (bentghazi)
      Broken because of this
    

I'm sure there are other reasons, but those three are running rounds. Not hard
to believe Apple people are unhappy atm.

~~~
sosborn
> Bent (bentghazi)

Thank god we aren't using --gate or --geddon for this one.

~~~
krapp
Bendghazi would be more alliterative though...

------
revisionzero
No idea how this patch passed QA Testing internally.

~~~
mikestew
Though I've pointed out before that I don't think formal testing is a big part
of Apple culture, I'm at a loss to come up with how this passed the most basic
smoke testing. Or to flip it around, what random variable wasn't accounted for
that allowed the devices in the test matrix to pass? Sure, it seems obvious
that Apple just didn't test it. But c'mon, we know that can't be true. They
must have loaded on some iPhone 6s. So what's the missing piece?

~~~
selectodude
The update works fine if updated via iTunes. Only OTA updates are broken.
Maybe they didn't test the OTA update process? It sounds absurd but it's the
only viable option in my mind.

~~~
cheald
It's surprising to me that those would even differ in the first place. You'd
think that you'd have a single deliverable which is delivered and signed, and
the installer does the same thing regardless of where it gets the package.
What makes OTA different from iTunes?

~~~
selectodude
The iTunes update is the entire OS patched, so it's like a 2GB download. The
OTA update is a delta update, which is only 75MB or so.

~~~
cheald
Ah, got it!

------
smackfu
I think they were under a lot of pressure on the HealthKit front. That was one
of their big flagship iOS 8 features, they got all these app developers to
integrate it, then iOS 8 shipped and they had a showstopper bug and wouldn't
release any apps using HealthKit.

~~~
wmeredith
iOS 8 is the buggiest pice of Apple release software I've used, maybe, ever.
(I've been a Mac user since the late 80's.) It's not just Healthkit.

~~~
sosborn
> iOS 8 is the buggiest pice of Apple release software I've used, maybe, ever.

Whenever I see a sentence like this I usually write it off to hyperbole, but
my experience with iOS 8 has been similar to yours.

~~~
dvcc
I haven't even updated my 5S as I need 5GB on a 16GB device for an OTA update.
Is it even worth the update at this point? I really don't care much for
HealthKit or any new messaging features.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Can you not just plug into iTunes and install it through that? I believe
that's how I did it and it didn't need 5GB free then. I think there's a lot
more than just messaging and HealthKit. Keyboards are a huge update.
Extensions, which are already available in lots of apps, are going to make
your device a lot more useful. Most of the big things were for developers so
you will see the biggest things in apps, not the OS IMO. Another reason I
would update is that it won't take long before a lot of devs drop iOS 7
support. There are tons of new APIs in iOS 8, coupled with the fact that it'll
probably hit over 80% install base in a couple of months that it's best for
the small devs to just drop older OS support. It happened with iOS 7.

~~~
dvcc
No, Entirely possible (Although last time I tried that download times were
48hours+)! I was just wondering if at this point the positives outweighed the
reduced battery life, and the apparent bugs. Seemed like it might not have
been worth it at this point.

------
macleanjr
Upgraded shortly after it was released and suffered the consequences. Just was
able to restore back down to 8.0

I had to turn iMessage off and back on again in order for Apple to re-register
my number... until then I was unable to send to any existing contacts.

------
cordite
I'm still waiting for them to stabilize wifi on the iPad sith iOS 8. Their
quality has really started to slip for me since 10.9 on Mac.

------
act9
Fix for those who already updated: [http://www.imore.com/ios-801-kill-touch-
id-and-cell-service-...](http://www.imore.com/ios-801-kill-touch-id-and-cell-
service-your-iphone-6-or-iphone-6-plus-heres-how-to-fix)

------
Fastidious
Apple just pulled out the update.

------
mberning
I feel that the iPhone 6 and 6+ launch has been an unmitigated disaster.
Almost everything about the phone leaked ahead of time. Major shortage of +
phones out of the gate. Keynote stream crashed. Website crashed for the first
hour of sales. I personally reserved my 6+ to pick up at a store about an hour
away, received an email that it would be ready (keep in mind this was 48 hours
after the official launch, so some time Saturday night), drove all the way
there to meet a 'reservation' line with like 20 people in it. It took 2 hours
to get to the front of this line and when I did they informed me that they did
not have my phone. Finally received it in the mail on Tuesday. And now this.

What a terrible position to put your customers and retail employees in.

~~~
coldtea
Oh, the first world problems!

------
walterbell
Will Apple backport these dozens of security fixes for iOS7 exploits,
[http://support.apple.com/kb/HT6441](http://support.apple.com/kb/HT6441)?

~~~
jhugg
I think the only device that can't update to iOS 8 is the iPhone 4, which is a
bit long in the tooth.

I'm guessing Apple isn't going to throw a bone to people who won't update
their phones. I doubt they'll help the iPhone 4 users, but that would be nice.

~~~
walterbell
Someone should tell iPhone 4 paying customers that it's no longer safe to use
the web.

Edit: would this disclosure be the responsibility of Apple or the wireless
carrier? Apple may not have contact info for the customer, which would mean
carriers worldwide need to notify customers of the risk to their personal data
(e.g. financial passwords), as soon as they open a web site or an app that
displays network-origin data, e.g. an email with an image.

------
3327
If Jobs was here heads would be rolling as we speak.

~~~
THX_1138
I doubt he would have put out a "bending" phone... how did that make it past
the production testing people...

~~~
conradfr
Wasn't he alive for the iPhone4 and its flawed antenna?

